# What is Your Favourite Mozart Violin and Piano Sonata?



## derin684

I don't really know if this was asked before, but I want to know more about Mozart's violin sonatas so I am asking that, what is your favourite Mozart Violin and Piano Sonata? 

I really like the second part of K. 377, such depressive and sad


----------



## Pugg

derin684 said:


> I don't really know if this was asked before, but I want to know more about Mozart's violin sonatas so I am asking that, what is your favourite Mozart Violin and Piano Sonata?
> 
> I really like the second part of K. 377, such depressive and sad


And this must be the standard or can we give joyful ones as well ?


----------



## derin684

No, it doesn't have to be sad.


----------



## HelpMeUnderstand

Sadness is only one flavour of a many spiced life, but it is a particularly moreish one.


----------



## JakieBoyy21

I like his E minor one. (K304)


----------

